# Anti-Spam-System für Blog bauen



## m@nu (15. Nov 2007)

hallo leute... bin auch mal wieder da ;-)

für meinen eigenen blog habe ich bis anhin eine kleine rechnung eingebaut, damit sich der besucher als "mensch" identifizieren muss. (komponenten der rechnung sind verschleiert im quellcode enthalten ... ohne entsprechende übersetzung kann man sie nicht direkt lesen)
leider scheint diese variante nicht wirklich zu wirken... meine datenbank wird mit spam-comments überflutet.

hat jemand eine ahnung wie man dieser problematik am besten herr wird?
klar, ich könnt' jetzt das wordpress plugin "spam karma" auseinandernehmen geh'n... aber irgendwie möchte ich da lieber selber etwas bauen 

hat jemand erfahrungen damit oder eine konkrete idee?

besten dank & grüsse aus der verschneiten schweiz
m@nu


----------



## stevieboy (15. Nov 2007)

Ich persönlich würde erst einmal herausfinden warum genau dein System nicht funktioniert. Gibt es evtl. die Möglichkeit das einfach zu umgehen oder steht die Lösung der Aufgabe evtl. irgendwo im HTML-Quelltext (z.B. in einem Link)?

Erst wenn Du diese "Fehler" analysiert hast, kannst Du sie auch ausmerzen.


----------



## lolkind (11. Jan 2008)

Wie wärs damit, das du 2 Bilder machst, die eine enthält z.B. eine Matheaufgabe, doch die Beantwortung muss ausgeschriebener Natur sein.

z.B.
Bild:
5*5 =

Antwort:
fünfundzwanzig

oder:
hier fehlt ein Operator:
F: *5 = 25
A: fünf


----------



## André B. (11. Jan 2008)

Was spricht gegen ein einfaches _Captcha_?
Das sollte zumindestens die einfach Spammer davon abhalten bei dir zu spammen.
Ausserdem könnte man einfach überprüfen, wieviele Posts ein User pro Minute macht oder wieviele Wörter er pro Minute schafft... Wie auch immer. Geht eine dieser Zahlen über einen gewissen Grenzbereich hinaus, kannst du diesen User relativ sicher als Spamm-Bot identifizieren.

Mfg André


----------

